# Sarah's Horsey Journal



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice journal  Can't wait for more updates. But I just have a comment- Your seat and stirrups should have *nothing* to do which each other. You can have a good seat without stirrups ( you really shouldn't rely on them. ) or even without a saddle.  Riding no stirrups helps a lot of problems with leg strength, ect, and is definatly a good thing to do.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. Thats all I have to say.
Today was amazing. We drove for an hour and a half, through rough bush and dusty roads, and what did we find?
The most amazing yearling gelding. Well, in my eyes at least. He was in a _huge_ paddock. And the lady just called out and all the horses just came galloping out of the bush and up to the fence. It was so pretty to see these horses just gallop around in nature.
So back to to the horsey. His name is Maverick. He is a pure-bred QH. And he is by far the prettiest chestnut I've ever seen. He just sparkles in the sun. He has a perfect star, and a snip that goes down one nostril. He still had his hairy winter coat. He was handled as a baby, and then turned out to be a horse. He isn't handled everyday, just when he gets his feet done, worming etc.
I thought he'd be scared of strangers but he wasn't. I could tell he was a bit iffy about me, but once he realised I wouldn't hurt him he was fine. He picked up his feet, and backs up, he leads and his gaits are to die for! I'm actually hunting around the house trying to find the camera cord. I took so many photos and videos.
My mum fell in love with him too. I don't know why we like him, but he just has that.....feel about him. My sister liked him too.
But the biggest shock by far, was that my dad liked him. My dad isn't a horsey person, he just tags along because all of us girls love horses. Dad just took to him like I've never seen him before. And after we'd left, he went straight to the float dealership and looked at some new floats. WOW.
Yes, he does need a bit of work and handling, but he was not bad. He wasn't spooky, he wasn't flighty. Heck, he even wore the ladie's hat. Anyways, I'm off to try and find that cord so I can share the photos with you guys.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I had the bestest weekend, sort of.  I went out to my instructor's place in Saturday, and helped pack the float and the car, and then we went out to the show-ground and prepared for the show on Sunday. I suck at banding xD I guess I lack that whole hand-eye co-ordination thing.
Everyone was in the arena on Saturday night, just practicing or lunging. I wasn't particularly happy that there was young babies lunging but I just tried my best to avoid them. I, however, did get in one sticky situation on Boz. 2 yearlings were being lunged and both were being.....babies. I was on the outside of the arena just jogging but next thing I know, the 2 yearlings start running, 2 other ridden horses are coming in the opposite direction and Boz starts to go. Luckily, he didn't get far. I got him to stop. I was sure glad I'd stopped him from bolting. I was a bit rattled, but I just walked him around and then hopped off.
Later that night, I hopped on Lacey, the horse I'd be showing the next day. She's pretty  I wasn't really used to her, but I tried my hardest. 

Anyways on to Sunday, most of us got up early at 6, and did last minute touch-ups on the horses. I was in about 8 classes with Lacey. I really hate what I wear when showing, but I'm gonna try and get new stuff when I go on vacation.
Our 1st class was best presented. We got *2nd* out of about 8 people.
Our next class was best coloured. We got *1st* out of about 10 people.
My next class was best filly or mare. We got *3rd *out of about 5 people.
My next class was open halter. We didn't get a place. Lacey fell asleep, I tried my hardest to get her awake, I looked like an idiot but everything was OK. I was just glad she didn't get all fidgety at the stallion like some other mares did.
My next class was Paint Halter 4yo and over mare. We got *3rd *out of 3 people.  Oh well, you can't win them all.
I totally and utterly failed at showmanship. I did my pivots perfect, I stood in the right places, BUT I jogged on the wrong side of the cones after her pivot. I knew as soon as I was done I did it wrong.
I also failed my other showmanship class. We did everything right, BUT I stopped set her up square, then walked off. OOPS. Oh well, guess I shouldn't stress out so much, and remember things.
And my final class of the day, Open Walk Jog. There was about 9 people in it. I felt like a complete and utter idiot. My clothes were looked terrible to me and I felt like an idiot. We got 5th place. Lacey was too fast at the jog, and kept trying to lope. I had to ride on a shorter rein than I normally do and I had to keep over-taking and I found it hard to get back on the rail. I wore my helmet in the class, and I felt like a fool even though I know its safer to wear it. I guess I'll just have to work on my Western Pleasure.
I have a feeling I forgot one of the halter classes I was in. I know I got 5th in one, but I just can't remember which one it was 

I'll post the pictures as soon as I get them.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pictures *

Well I finally got some pictures 
Sorry for the attachments.
The red dun paint horse is Lacey. I showed her on Sunday.
And that chestnut gelding is my baby, Ricky. The lighting is awful in that picture. Hehe my Ricky looks so funny. And just so you know, thats not a conformation shot. He's just standing funny cause she's making him turn with the lead rope round his butt. But feel free to critique


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well yesterday, we went over and 'inspected' the place where Ricky will be agisted at. I like it. His field has a run-in shed, the fences are good and there's always water available and his manure is picked up daily. I'm paying $30 a week for him to stay there and the price goes down if I help out and do chores. I can also use the round yard whenever I want, use the wash bay, use the stables before shows and when he gets older I'm allowed to ride him in the arena. I really like where he is being kept, and its only across the road from my house. The people are really nice too! The lady showed us all the horses there, and man are there some pretty ones. And there's 2 gorgeous stallions. I'm happy


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, I went to the saddlery today, and bought some stuff in preparation for Ricky. Got him a rope halter, its purple. I didn't want to buy a webbing one because he'll grow out of it too quick. I bought a red and black lead rope cause pink and black is too girly. Not that it matters, but I don't want him being a princess.
Silly me, bought a 12 foot training lead, when I wanted a lunge rope. It'll have to til I can get back and get a real lunge rope or I'll just borrow one of Lauren's. At least with the training lead we can work on ground work and some led trail.
I also bought a Canta 180cm lunge whip. Seems kinda big to me, cause I'm sure you can get smaller ones but it was all they had and I really need one.
Also bought a float tie. I think its called a bungee float tie. Anyways, I needed one so I could float Ricky, and Now I have one.


----------

